# Question for those who clonazepam helped their DP



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

How long did it take for the clonazepam to completely or partially relieve your DP? And what dosage?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm taking clonazepam .5 mg as needed. I usually take it every other day. I've been on it for about four months. Mostly helps with the anxiety (since, of course, it's an anxiolytic), which in turn makes DP/DR easier to deal with. I'd say it has definitely been beneficial, but don't expect it to be a wonder drug. Side effects are minimal (mostly slight fatigue).


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine has helped almost immediately. But I am using it combined with an SSRI (Luvox). I've been on it one week, and take .5 mg twice daily. The sedation is the only side effect i get (and I contribute most of that to the combination of Luvox and klonopin). However, it is slowly becoming more manageable.

Chris


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Sketch2000 said:


> Mine has helped almost immediately. But I am using it combined with an SSRI (Luvox). I've been on it one week, and take .5 mg twice daily. The sedation is the only side effect i get (and I contribute most of that to the combination of Luvox and klonopin). However, it is slowly becoming more manageable.
> 
> Chris


Does it completely get rid of your DP/DR or just lessen it?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

At .25 mg I'm having panic attacks. Why?!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

.25 mg clonazepam is a really low dose. I'm on .5 mg and that is still considered low. Take more, then discuss a higher dosage with your doctor.

EDIT: DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor and am not qualified to suggest a dosage. Follow my advice at your own risk.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Invisible - At times I have felt 100% (honestly), but most of the time i stay at a constant level of 70% or higher (meaning I'm 70% closer to reality)....
It keeps my DP and DR in check...I'm really happy with it...still DP'd most of the time....but much more manageable.

Chris


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That's good to hear, Sketch. I'm desperate for some relief. I'm going to try .5 mg today and see how it goes.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

.5 is the dose I take and have found great relief. There is no miracle cure for DP and I am a strong believer that the cure comes from working on changing our perceptions and thought patterns that lead to DP, etc.

But Clonazepam has been really helpful at allowing me to keep living my life. It makes everything much more manageable. Sometimes its nice to know you have something to give you that instant relief when so many therapies and medications take weeks or months to positively effect you.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm glad to know that you're feeling better Matt!
Took .5 mg about a half hour ago and my panic attacks are gone! I'm slightly less DP'ed which is a relief. I'll keep up with this med and see how it goes from here but I'm already feeling better. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

It's starting to make me kind of tired about 6 hours into it. Not like sedated but just the kind of tired where you want to lay around and be lazy. Still feeling pretty good though. 8)


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Its great news that you have found some relief Invisible....
The sedation / tiredness should become more manageable over time (as it has with me) as your body adjusts.
Keep us posted!

Chris


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Is mild depression a side effect of clonazepam? If so, have any of you had that? And will it go away with time?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

invisible.ink said:


> Is mild depression a side effect of clonazepam? If so, have any of you had that? And will it go away with time?


It makes me feel a bit .. "Blah" for lack of a better term from time to time. Usually get great relief off the bat, function normally for about 5-6 hours and then get tired. Sometimes with that tiredness I can feel a bit down.

The tiredness and down feeling have already lessened after a week of taking it though.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Depression? Never for me. I like to call the feeling I get "the klonopin kloud" (trademark pending). Nothing really bothers me and I feel pretty allllright.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Not sure about klonopin causing my depression / anhedonia....I think their mostly attributed to my DP/DR..

Chris


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

hee invisible.ink,

I use clonazepam 0.25 mg twice a day, i used 0.5 mg twice a day. Clonazepam (not a high dosage), gives me more energy because it reduces my foggy head and anxiety. 
But i got the impression that you are really scared to take medication? Which result in checking constantly what the drug is doing to you.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Wael, you are spot on. I'm the kind of person who won't even take a tylenol for a headache. The only reason I'm willing to take meds is because my panic, anxiety and DP are so bad I can't function without them.


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

The first 1,5 year I thought i could manage it on my own and scared to take meds. But then i realised that it wasn't possible to go on like that. It sounds a bit weird, but maybe your able to let it go(checking in) due the experiences you have/will have with medication. The first time I took a ssri I was also checking in a lot, but after a couple, relative positive, experiences with all kind of medications (even bought some from the internet), I now can completely let it go and focus on the things that can make me better while the meds are doing there work. 
But you have to ask yourself, why are you so afraid/against (of) meds?


----------

